# Engine Swap GA16DE to SR20VE Neo vvl



## Psy-Ki (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys, i wanted to know what u think about this, im thinking of getting a SR20VE for my Sentra B14 instead of the GA16DE. Obviously im getting everything, i mean gearbox, ecu, maf, engine mounts and so on. The price for this swap is around 6000 dollars with the installation fee. 

The point of this thread is to get your opinions on this "proyect" i have going on. Like is it worth it? Will i run into a shitload of problems? what can i expect from this swap? you know the basics. May the posting begin! :woowoo:

In advance i thank you for your time and help.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

Welcome , there is a thread on a HOW TO sr20swap


----------

